
A primer on fingerprint identification - darrenkopp
http://darrenkopp.com/posts/2013/09/12/A-primer-on-fingerprint-identification.html
======
joekrill
The problem is -- and the author explicitly states this -- this is all total
speculation. This _may_ be wants happening, but it's certainly very _possible_
that Apple is storing something more closely resembling your fingerprint. Or
that they aren't discarding extraneous information. Or ANYTHING, really. We
just don't know. So while the info box at the top suggests that the author is
trying to "Address some of the concerns" with Apple's fingerprint scanning, it
does not do that at all. Only Apple can do that. And even then, you have to
trust that Apple is telling the truth. And, further, that the NSA hasn't
already served them some kind of sealed order that doesn't allow them to
disclose the truth.

It's entirely possible the author is correct, too. We just plain don't know.

